# Keyboard Suggestion For A Young Beginner



## QuickMelt

Hello everyone!

I have a 7 y/o daughter really keen to learn but she has no piano. Now, I have little experience with keyboards, but realized that she would probably be better with one with no gimmicks, but I do not know where to start.

A friend of mine already gave me a list but I am still hoping for other suggestions.

Help!

Many thanks


----------



## atcfisherman

I've been playing keyboards/piano since a teenager. To learn, she needs to have a keyboard that has piano weighted action. Here is an example.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Casio/CDP-130-Digital-Piano.gc#productDetail


----------



## GT11

I second the piano weighted action. I bought my wife the Yamaha YPG-535. Both my wife and I play, she learned on a piano and I learned on the Yamaha. The action isn't identical to a piano but close enough that you can adjust to the piano quickly.


----------



## fishingcacher

A lot of people are getting rid of pianos these days. So a used paino shouldn't been very expensive. You will have to have it tuned and make sure all the keys work. I see a lot of painos at resale shops. I even saw an old upright Steinway at one of the shops.


----------

